
Video Room 1000 – A video uploaded to YouTube 1,000 times (2010) [video] - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icruGcSsPp0
======
dang
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Sitting_in_a_Room](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Sitting_in_a_Room)

~~~
ChrisGranger
It would be great if there were an app that could simplify the process of
recording your own versions. (Is there such an app?) It would be interesting
to try this with songs and other sounds instead of just a speaking voice as
well.

~~~
Intermernet
If you want to emulate this purely in software there are convolution
reverbs[1] available for both Pure Data[2] and Csound[3] that you could
probably re-purpose / script to do tens or hundreds of iterations on any input
material you wanted.

Note: the linked examples are both based on "partitioned convolution"
algorithms[4], which allow lower latency than standard convolution algorithms,
and would probably be a better choice for running many iterations in a
reasonable amount of time.

I may play around with this when I next have some spare time.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convolution_reverb](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convolution_reverb)

[2]:
[http://puredata.info/Members/bensaylor/partconv~-0.1.tar.gz/...](http://puredata.info/Members/bensaylor/partconv~-0.1.tar.gz/file_view)

[3]:
[http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/pconvolve.html](http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/pconvolve.html)

[4]:
[http://cnmat.berkeley.edu/system/files/attachments/main.pdf](http://cnmat.berkeley.edu/system/files/attachments/main.pdf)

~~~
don_loemax
Also, if you are using OS X, there's a spectral processing program called
SoundHack that let's you convolve (along with several other processes) any two
sound files. I am not sure where to grab the latest version, I believe
development has been abandoned but it was a stand-alone freeware that one of
my '" Intro to DSP" courses used to introduce certain functions.

------
Trisell
Note to self. Upload my ransom request videos 75 times to YouTube before
sending it. That way I will have an awesome sinister bad guy voice.

Edit: Engrish is hard

------
justsaysmthng
Isn't kind of a similar thing happening to DNA from generation to generation ?
Codec artifacts being similar to gene mutations in DNA ?

~~~
jakobegger
Nope. DNA copying is surprisingly reliable, and there are several mechanisms
that prevent this kind of degradation.

Also, as soon as a serious bad (deleterious) mutation happens, the resulting
individual won't be able to reproduce further -- this selection process
ultimately prevents this from happening.

------
foolrush
Also see David Rimmer. He pioneered several experimental film works, including
optically printing film repeatedly in a very similar fashion to this.

[http://mikehoolboom.com/?p=78](http://mikehoolboom.com/?p=78)

------
chris_wot
If you can bare to listen to Gangnam Style, this is pretty interesting:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywWJH_BvBDs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywWJH_BvBDs)

------
DanBC
(With thanks to Detaro for pointing out my rookie error
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11230051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11230051)
)

